# Omg it was horrific!!!!!



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

View attachment 19321


My poor baby snapped her leg!!! ;( she jumped outta my arms and slipped and landed on her leg and it just broke, we rushed her to the vet in panic me and my mum were in shock, she was screaming so loud, she was in a world of pain. I was balling my eyes out, it was horrific seeing her in that much pain, we got her to the vet and we rushed her in and got taken straight in and to the vet, he gave her methadone for the pain as she was in sooo much pain as u can imagine from the picture. He said she has to have X-ray to see what's happened to her arm, he said he will call me when he sees what is going on in the X-ray. He called me a half an hour later and he said she has broken it in 2 places. But he said he has put her arm back in place and lined her bones up perfectly and he said he was surprised how perfectly they alined, he also said to be honest she could have the best chance of healing with a splint cast, instead of surgery but surgery is an option. The surgery is what would be preferred but he said she has the best chance of healing with the splint. And as I'm broke I can't afford surgery, so I'm glad he is saying that she has the best chance of healing, but am going back to the vet round 5 to talk to him about options and so he can tell me what's going on. So will keep updated. My nerves are shot and it was the most horrific thing iv Eva seen.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow! I'm not sure what to say.. I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope her leg heals ok without surgery for you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh! I'm so sorry!!!  I can only imagine how scared you were and how painful that was. :/ Sending thoughts and prayers for baby and Mama. xxx


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry sending prayers for quick and painless recovery. Poor baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear! But what the vet said sounds very reassuring. Hoping she responds well to the cast. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor,poor you and poor,poor little dog! I've nearly done that so many times. Keep us updated. Much love xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no that's awful! This happened to my friends chi. At first they thought it was going to cost $3000, which was unaffordable. But luckily it was a clean break & only cost $1000. She had to hav 3 or 4 casts on it, but is perfect & back to normal now!!! 

Good luck  xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh no! She will be ok! Your poor baby! I would be bawling too. I almost did when I saw the picture. She will be ok, you'll see. Hang in there :love7:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to your baby. X


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your concern and love. I went to the vet this arvo and talked to the vet and he showed me her X-rays and I saw the brake, And then he showed me the X-ray after he placed the bones back together and it was perfect the bones fit perfectly back together, and he said she needs to not move at all when she comes home tomorrow, he stressed it a lot that she can't move and put any weight on her arm as it will re brake and that means surgery. He said the 1st week will be the most crucial week as the bones are at there easiest to brake and need that time to heal. She has a pink cast on her leg to heal the bone back in place which will take time. I'm really worried as I'm gonna have to make sure she does not walk at all, which is hard as she is so hypo and gets excited by everything, I'm scared because what am I gonna do if she wants to get up and go to the toilet. Freaks me out that she will damage it again as he said can very easily be done. She could hear me in the vet office because she started crying for me, and the vet said I could see her where they were keeping her as they didn't wanna move her, because he doesn't want her moving. She saw me and her lil face was so sad. I gave her lots of kisses and told her I love her and ill be back tomorrow. As I left she cried and it was so sad seeing her lil face looking at me walk away. And I also have to get her some really good quality food aswell as the vet said it will make her recovery go better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG Krystal! That's terrible! I wish her a very speedy recovery!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor little baby sending hugs to you both x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yowser, what a terrible, terrible thing to happen, you must've been devastated, especially when you saw that little distorted leg. Thank goodness she's in good hands with a great vet & loving mum.

Don't worry yourself unnecessarily about what's to come, you'll get through it together and she'll come out the other side perfect. Sending lots of healing light her way.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my! What a terrible accident! Hoping for quick and painless recovery for your chi.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh Krystal I am so so sorry!
Hope she is feeling better, is she still in pain? and I am praying for a speedy recovery
xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry that happened!  I saw a loose dog I was trying to help catch get hit by a car and killed less than three feet away from me yesterday and I'm still in denial about it. 

Healing thoughts and hugs! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry to hear thishappen!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my! I'm so sorry this happened to you! I feel so bad for her. Luckily it was a clean break so she won't have to go through the stress of surgery! I hope she feels better soon and is walking around in no time!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope her poor little leg is all better soon.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

You might want to ask your vet if he'd be willing to prescribe a mild tranquilizer during the time she has to be inactive. I don't normally condone sedating a dog, but in your case I believe it would be the lesser of two evils. I have NO clue how I'd keep either of mine off their feet for even 24 hours, let alone weeks! It won't be too hard at first probably because it will hurt her too much to try and use it. But as it heals its going to get more and more difficult to keep her off it. Personally I'd rather subject my dog to tranqs than surgery.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope that the bone heals quickly!

Hopefully the vet will prescribe something for pain that will also help keep her very still for the first little bit at least. If they do not prescribe something then I would ask if they can.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> Thank you everyone for your concern and love. I went to the vet this arvo and talked to the vet and he showed me her X-rays and I saw the brake, And then he showed me the X-ray after he placed the bones back together and it was perfect the bones fit perfectly back together, and he said she needs to not move at all when she comes home tomorrow, he stressed it a lot that she can't move and put any weight on her arm as it will re brake and that means surgery. He said the 1st week will be the most crucial week as the bones are at there easiest to brake and need that time to heal. She has a pink cast on her leg to heal the bone back in place which will take time. I'm really worried as I'm gonna have to make sure she does not walk at all, which is hard as she is so hypo and gets excited by everything, I'm scared because what am I gonna do if she wants to get up and go to the toilet. Freaks me out that she will damage it again as he said can very easily be done. She could hear me in the vet office because she started crying for me, and the vet said I could see her where they were keeping her as they didn't wanna move her, because he doesn't want her moving. She saw me and her lil face was so sad. I gave her lots of kisses and told her I love her and ill be back tomorrow. As I left she cried and it was so sad seeing her lil face looking at me walk away. And I also have to get her some really good quality food aswell as the vet said it will make her recovery go better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG that sounds awful!! Must have been so hard to see her sad face when you walked away  I'm sorry you had to experience this all this week. I hope you can focus on how this is only temporary and eventually everything will get better! 

Perhaps you could should get a count down clock just google search it. I use them from time to time it might be a great way to help keep you focused on how she is slowly recovering! Either way I am curious how do you keep a chi from walking! even in a cage is that possible? do you have to have a super small create and how do you even care for her without risking her moving to much idk. Must be a challenge road ahead of you but at least the further you go the more she recovers!

Keep your spirits high and remember every second that passes her bones are healing! Keep us updated please and my thoughts are with you and your little girl


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh no! I am so so sorry that this happened to your little baby and to you. Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yikes, poor little thing! Hope everything works out for your baby and she heals up good as new. I can't imagine how horrible it was to see.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

First I am sorry for what's happened and glad your little baby is being mended.

I want to share with you, with my experience last year. One of my Chi girls just like your baby, jumped off my arm and has fractured her right leg, she was in so much pain but she was like yours, have the pain med and put on the cast. She has the operation a few days later with the pins in because it wasn't a very clean break. Just when she was getting over with the pain and that fracture leg, she somehow sat with me decided to jumped off again, and with one cast already she didn't land on the floor right and she fractured her left leg too. This time our vet only put her on cast because she just went through with the op less than a week ago and she also wasn't a good candidate to be put under general anesthetic. So just the cast this time. I then have to carry her with a sling all day long just to wrap her with cotton wool basically. Just over a month, both cast were taken off and she started to walk less than 24 hours later. It's 10 months on now and she's doing very well, she is only 1 1/2 years old and she healed very well, did also go to hydrotherapy to help her to build the leg muscles in too. 

My vet did put her on calcium liquid though because he thinks Harmonee has a low calcium for some reasons because the time she fractured both front legs. So may be you could talk to your vet about having calcium supplement too? 

Yes make sure you keep your baby calm or even confront her in a crate. These Chis just don't know when to stop. Once they have less pain, they will start bouncing around again.

Edit: from 3 of my vets opinion and experiences. Little breeds like Chis are harder to help with bones for some reasons, BUT if it's a very clean break with hard cast for weeks, it can heal very well. No surgery is needed. But have to keep the Chi as calm and quiet and less movement as possible to avoid any bone moving while healing in the first 4 weeks at least (for younger pup)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Last summer, Laceygirl broke her leg and was in a cast for a while. Maybe you can pm her to what she did to keep her still and quiet. 

Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the love we've needed it  

Went back to the vet today round 2.30pm to pick lolly up to take her home. She was so happy to see me, but I tried to stay calm so I didn't get her to rolled up but I gave her lots of kisses while tryi to hold her firmly so she didn't move and hurt herself. The vet told me she has been doing good, she gave me two lots of pain killers for her, which is also a sedative so will keep her calm and relaxed.
View attachment 19441


I did ask how I'm going to keep her still for all the time she needs to heal, she said basically how everything goes over the next week is up to me and how I care for her. She said we need to keep her somewhere with lots of blankets and cushioning so her leg has a lot of softness to lean on and less pressure. So mum got out the baby pen and padded it all up with blankets and wee wee pad for when she needs to pee and number 2s, and she can go to the toilet and does do really good job of taking her weight on the other front leg but I do help her by putting my arm under her chest for support. 

I also got her new dry food the good quality stuff as the vet said it will be a big help in her recovery if she's got a really good diet. The bill ended up being round $600 but I'm just happy my baby is ok.  
She is sleeping alot, she has cried a few times as her cast gets stuck on the blankets or just by moving as she is still sore. It is hard to hear her cry in pain, freaks me out!!  it's very distressing to hear your baby cry.

She goes back to the vet in 7 days to get her cast re done.  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh no! I wasn't on yesterday and just saw this, I am so sorry for the both of you, hope she heals fast. Hope she doesn't end up having surgery. hugs


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad she is home! What kind of food did you get?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so glad she is home! You have got to be relieved to have her home, but anxious about her healing! It sounds like you are doing everything right! It is rough to have her in a cast. My thoughts and well wishes are with you!

We are here! CP people are always willing to lend an ear!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad she's home. As nice as blankets and towels are, the cast may 'catch' on them. I'd be more abt to put down something soft, but smooth. Can you cut up an old blanket? A nice mat (think bath mat)? Soft, but not able to 'mess up'? Good luck!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just saw this!!! Omg!!! I am glad to hear she is home with you. I can't imagine what you went through! Sending love and healing prayers!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

How horrible. Healing hugs your way!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, poor baby! I hope she heals without any problems. So sorry for you both to be going through this.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Ouch, that looks horrible! So sorry you both had to go through this, hope she heals up nice and quickly.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no, I missed this! That's so terrible, poor thing. My friend's chi's leg was broken by a German Shepherd and it took quite awhile to heal but he is now as good as new! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad to hear she is home just take it one day at a time...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please keep us up to date! We all care! Hope she is doing OK in her recovery.


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

its hard to see your little dog in so much pain, you feel so helpless, i cant imagine how you were feeling, here is to a speedy recovery, bless her little heart, tania x.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your pup today? Hopefully she is getting better. Please update us! We all care.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How horribly scary. So happy to hear the bones lined back up and that she will heal well.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

:-( I was sorry to see this post. I have been through this so I know how hard it can be. We kept Willy in a small crate for a while after...I think 3 weeks.
We did not have a happy outcome BUT We love Willy to death and he is a trooper and is doing very well 3 years later with his wee 3 legs 
Thoughts and prayers for your wee baby


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Aww your all so sweet, thank you  

Lolly has been doing well, on the other hand it's like iv had a new born baby lol I'm up 24/7 all night getting up every second as she cries for me even tho I'm sleeping on the couch and she is in the baby crib next to me. She's been having her pain mess every day twice a day. And she's been eating junior royal canin that I bought from the vet that was recommended for her recovery.
View attachment 19714


She has been getting very clingy with me and is always crying for me to hold her and then she will fall asleep on my lap, I no I'm not ment to sleep with her while she's got such a delicate arm but I'm up most nights that ill be falling asleep as I'm trying to settle her that I end up falling asleep but that was only one night but I was lucky she didn't move and stayed on my chest, as my mum woke me up freaked out thinking she was gonna fall of the couch. 

She has learnt to cope well with her cast and lift it as she walks round the baby pen, so I'm glad she isn't putting any pressure on it. She's started to get very bored being in the baby pen all day and night but I do take her out for mummy cuddles threw the day n night. My mum got her lots of treats today so she's been very happy laying down being calm and chewing on her treats. 

I do have to help her sometimes when she lays down or moves as her cast gets stuck back, but she will correct it herself and move into another position if the cast gets stuck. And she has been chewing at her cast but ill stop her as soon as I see her do it. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad you and Lolly are getting better. It is so hard to see them hurt. Breaks your heart. Let us know how things are going!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Took lolly to the vet and they took her for the day to X-ray her leg and had to sedate her for the X-ray, I went back in the afternoon to pick lolly up and speak to the vet, the vet showed us the X-ray of her leg and said it was healing really well, they didn't change her cast as they didn't want to mess around with it as it was healing so well. But they want me to bring her back in a 2/3 weeks time to see how it going and to see if it's smelling bad, they told me to check to see if it started smelling as she would need it changed if it does. She said it will be round 6/8 weeks till she can have the cast off and be healed. But still needs to be on rest and can't walk around yet. Iv tried to keep her walking limited but she will get up and walk constantly round the room, wich iv padded with blankets and pillows lol so it cushions her step. For the X-ray and sedation ended up costing me just over $300 :s so now all up its round $900  but worth it for my baby  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Which** correction lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Last night My mum noticed that around the top of lollys leg was swallon and really tight, the cast was really tight around her leg that it was swelling and red like inbedding into her skin, that's obviously why she's been licking at it so much, it's been hurting her. So I rang the vet in the morning and they said bring her in straight away. Took her in and the vet said she needs the cast off as its too tight and inbedding in her skin and the skin is infected and probably needing antibiotics, and she needs a cone around her head to stop her from chewing on the cast, and she needs to be sedated for the re casting. I'm so annoyed, it's over a thousand now, she said the cast had slipped down abit causing it to be to tight around the leg at the point it was at. So I'm going to pick her up now. I'm so broke  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my God!!! I am so sorry!!! I am realizing how lucky I am to have the vetrinary resources I do in my area available. I am sending many prayers and positive energy your way! These pups on here with broken legs just hurt my heart. I remember how scared I was (and broke) when Daisy broke her leg.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Picked her up from the vet and she's on antibiotics for her wound, the reason for the wound was the cast had slipped down her arm abit. She's been re casted and has a lil cone round her head, she also creamed the wound and padded it before putting the cast on. so she feeling very sorry for herself  but the vet bill was cheaper then I thought it was going to be...so was glad bout that. In ten days I have to take her back for her X-ray to see how her headings going. She is home sleeping the sedation off. I tried to add a photo but it's saying it exceeds my quota? What Eva that means! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Correction*** to see how her leg is healing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry Lolly had to go through all that again, but at least she is home now and on the road to recovery.
It just goes to show how easily Chi puppies can break their tiny bones, and how difficult it is to get them to heal once it has happened.
I am in no way blaming you Krystal, I know accidents can happen. (I dropped my 9 week old puppy down the stairs :0 luckily, by some miracle, she was unharmed.) Your story, and others like it should remind people to take extra care with their tiny babies. Hold them firmly, and don't let them jump on or off furniture.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the recasting. 
I know how difficult it can be as I have been through it with Willy.
We recasted. And had cream antibiotics etc etc 
It was a nightmare to see him in constant pain and to have him in his crate sooooo much 
I was scared to touch him . Scared to take him out for a pee.
I was terrified for him on a constant basis. And if course the second that cast did come off
All it took was one standing on his hind legs and going down to rebreak it.
I feel for you because I remember 
Thousands upon thousands if dollars after all was said and done , and that fact alone 
Makes my hubby not like Willy


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I hope this doesn't slow her recovery much  You and Lolly both are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks heaps guys  she's been doing very good other then being naughty and pulling some of the padding out of her cast grrr lol, I was ment to keep the cone on but she couldn't do anything and I look away for one sec and she ripping it out lol.. But other then that she's happy and iv been teaching her to do some tricks in the time, some easy ones. God I couldn't imagine ur chis leg healing then re braking it again oh what a nightmare. It's been very costly and my mum has been nice enough to pay until I pay her back. Iv so far paid 600 off but just keeps going up very time I go back lol but I'm happier as it is only in the 100 range now not over. As she is healing, and only needs X-rays to see how her leg is then if all is well she will have her cast on for the remaining healing time and then just a bandage for her getting used to walking on it again then nothing  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kristal+Lolly said:


> Thanks heaps guys  she's been doing very good other then being naughty and pulling some of the padding out of her cast grrr lol, I was ment to keep the cone on but she couldn't do anything and I look away for one sec and she ripping it out lol.. But other then that she's happy and iv been teaching her to do some tricks in the time, some easy ones. God I couldn't imagine ur chis leg healing then re braking it again oh what a nightmare. It's been very costly and my mum has been nice enough to pay until I pay her back. Iv so far paid 600 off but just keeps going up very time I go back lol but I'm happier as it is only in the 100 range now not over. As she is healing, and only needs X-rays to see how her leg is then if all is well she will have her cast on for the remaining healing time and then just a bandage for her getting used to walking on it again then nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great news!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay only bout 3 more weeks of cast on and she's done!! The vet said best news all day she's healing great!! And getting good scar tissue round the break which is good as it makes the bone even stronger. And she has been healing fantastic, so I'm so happy, finally it will be over soon. Iv invested in a crate for her so it can keep her extra safe lol, was going to get a smaller crate but I wanted her to be able to move around and have her bed,wee wee pad, food,water so she's happy to be in her crate if I have to go out  we go back to the vet in a week for a bandage change as she has a lil sore under her foot, and then next vet trip another X-ray just to see everything is a ok still, then I think we get it off...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok last cast done, fingers crossed that the X-ray is good and she can get her cast off next vet visit. I had to take her to get her re casted the other day, didn't plan to just happened that way as I gave her new dog food and she had a bad reaction to it, and swelled up like a balloon, her head was swelled n her checks were fat, and re paws were swelled up to and her skin was hot and red. Luckily the swelling went down but I didn't no it was the food causing the problem at the time until I took her home and fed her more biscuits and she swelled up even worse, but thankfully went down. So I will never be getting that food ever again! For you Aussies it was the Dr Chris Brown, puppy biscuits.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

